# Kimber revolver



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Kimber at the NRA convention had on display several of their new 38/357 revolver. I have to admit that after handling one I was very impressed. The build quality is superb and the DAO was silky smooth like an LCR, and indexed perfectly like a S&W. This is definitely going to be my next revolver.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice...........


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

I've only seen pictures, haven't had the chance to fondle one. Doubt seriously it'll be within my reach price wise. I'll have to muddle thru with my J-frames.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Very nice,sweet!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

A friend of mine is on a waiting list at his LGS. They told him sometime in September they expect to get some. Looking forward to giving it a try. Looks like a nice carry piece. Looks like a .357 mag could be quite a handful in that piece.


----------

